# Stewart Lee's Comedy Vehicle



## billy_bob (Apr 27, 2011)

Just noticed Stewart Lee's Comedy Vehicle is back for series 2 in a couple of weeks (sorry if this is common knowledge, I'm well behind the curve out here in the sticks).  S1 was one of the best things on in years in my view.  Hope he's put a bit more effort into the sketches though....


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2011)

Is he a bit better than everyone else this time?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2011)

Without the foil of herring to play off his aloof persona he isn't as good.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2011)

That's one way of putting it.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 27, 2011)

I think his solo work is fantastic, far and above in terms of comedic quality than anything he achieved with the womble fella - his technique has improved over the last decade, his writing more incisive, and finally people are starting to "get" his thought patterns, his defining politics, his dryness and clever arcing of storylines and reverb on certain themes. Love his work, and fully approve of his approaching vehicle.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2011)

Saw him at Edinburgh Festival last year, did a wonderful "story" about Cameron and him at Oxford, hope it's in the series.

He's marvellous and like Wookey, I think he's much better now than in his Fist of Fun years. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2011)

I will watch this, but not all of it if it's on a par with the disappointing first series.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think it worked that well on telly, the looking into the camera bit. But I loved this


----------



## Apathy (Apr 28, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> the looking into the camera bit.



yeh always came across as too smug and noone likes a smart arse do they... Still a contender for best comedian out there tho


----------



## Wookey (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, and he's still fanciable after all these years!


----------



## Voley (Apr 28, 2011)

I fucking hated the one episode I saw of the last one.


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> I don't think it worked that well on telly, the looking into the camera bit. But I loved this




Yeah, that was great.


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Without the foil of herring to play off his aloof persona he isn't as good.


 
OTM, for both of them in fact. Rich's naive enthusiasm and Stew's snide cynicism worked a treat together on FoF and TMWRNJ. I have seen both of them live doing solo standup though, and both were good.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 30, 2011)

Twenty years ago it worked, now they are two middle aged men as they said themselves, it doesn't quite work anymore.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2011)

So when is this series actually starting?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 1, 2011)

Next Wednesday (May 4th) at 11.20pm


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2011)

New series of Psychoville this week too, although that's possibly for another thread.


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2011)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Next Wednesday (May 4th) at 11.20pm


 
Or as it's known at the BBC, prime time.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 1, 2011)

The sketches were shite. I don't find Kevin Eldon amusing......and Stewart Lee is seething with smugness.

Overall I loved it though.


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2011)

Who's Kevin Eldon?


----------



## Part 2 (May 1, 2011)

Must be referring to The Actor Kevin Eldon


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I quite like him.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2011)

drink your weak lemon drink


----------



## la ressistance (May 2, 2011)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Next Wednesday (May 4th) at 11.20pm



the bbc scheduler who came up with that timeslot should be shot.


----------



## la ressistance (May 2, 2011)

stavros said:


> New series of Psychoville this week too, although that's possibly for another thread.


 
yay!


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> drink your weak lemon drink


 
And consider the lilly.


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2011)

TMWRNJ will never be repeated, or released on DVD, but their Lazy Comedy Slags sketches were quite forward looking, preempting the Little Britain-Catherine Tate method of repeating the same lines ad nauseum;


----------



## soulfulofsoul (May 4, 2011)

What did you all think of his if you prefer a milder comedian dvd? I didn't think it was as good as his others. He was a bit more annoying to me. Full of anger and smugness and it just wasn't as funny as his older (solo) stuff. It was alright, and still way better than most other stand up comedians though.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2011)

i saw milder comedian live id seen 90s comedian and 41st best standup before as well. it was good but the earlier two were funnier. i think 90s comedian was the best of the lot tbh. still even stewart lee at his worst is a thousand times better than most of the comedians you get on mock the week / eight out of ten cats / live at the apollo. john bishop and michael mcintyre are so boring - cant understand how anyone thinks dads having their own drawers is funny. in fact iirc stewart lee had a good line about michael mcintyre in his last show 'im not interested in noticing things about your lives' or something like that anyway


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> the bbc scheduler who came up with that timeslot should be shot.


 
surely it doesn't really matter so much these days when it's on cos of iplayer? watching stuff when it's actually on is terribly quaint. having said that, i shall be terribly quaint and watch it tonight. i think he's a genius and love all of his stuff. he only gets better and better. his book is brilliant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2011)

It's getting less important, but I'd imagine plenty of people still just sit down in front of the TV and "see what's on", so programmes scheduled at times when people are more likely to be doing this are likely to be seen by more people.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2011)

those kinds of tv watchers are not the kind of people who would enjoy stewart lee though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2011)

Yes we are 

(As it happens, I actually went to one of the recording nights of this new series - 4 x 30 minute sets, impression was he was doing the same routines over a series of nights and would then C+P the best bits of each routine together. Or something. Magic of television 'n' all that)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2011)

hmm, what i mean is if you want to see his programme you'll make the effort


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2011)

Of course, but what about those who don't know about him? How are they to find out?

Ok, stupid question, all I'm saying is timeslot still has an impact on things, just not as much as before.


----------



## Maggot (May 4, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Of course, but what about those who don't know about him? How are they to find out?
> 
> Ok, stupid question, all I'm saying is timeslot still has an impact on things, just not as much as before.


 
Agreed.


----------



## andy2002 (May 4, 2011)

Happily, there's finally going to be a Fist Of Fun DVD (although, obviously, it's all already available online).

www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/interviews/a317723/stewart-lee-stewart-lees-comedy-vehicle.html

Richard Herring told us that you were considering putting out Fist of Fun and TMWRNJ together...
"Oh, he's done it, he's sorted it out. Basically the BBC didn't want to put out Fist of Fun commercially, because they didn't think it would sell anything. But then they wouldn't let us have it either, because they said it hadn't recouped its value. He's managed to buy the first series or both series of Fist of Fun off them for 15 grand. So we've gone three ways on it. Me, Rich and Chris Evans who runs [independent DVD firm] Go Faster Stripe. Of course we can sell them after gigs and I don't think it should be too difficult to make the money back."

Are you excited about that?
"I think it's quite important for Richard's self-esteem. He's done much better than me financially in his life, he co-wrote Al Murray's sitcom, but I don't think he's had the critical acclaim that I've had. Weirdly I'd be much happier with the money and no critical acclaim! I think he feels he did something really good in Fist of Fun and it's never had the credit it deserved. I think it's really important for him to get it out there. I'm really happy for him that that's happening. I'm slightly ambivalent about it. I really liked the first series. I feel with the second series we were encouraged to make a number of artistically ill-advised compromises."

When will it be coming out?
"We'll film a load of extras for it... I think it might be next year - we've got an idea about doing a one-off gig to launch it."


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2011)

btw i think lee reads urban75 or pays someone to do it as his newsletter/mailout has a collection of bad reviews of his shows and some of them are from here.


----------



## andy2002 (May 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> btw i think lee reads urban75 or pays someone to do it as his newsletter/mailout has a collection of bad reviews of his shows and some of them are from here.


 
Here we go...

"Christ I hate stewart lee - he really is a pompous fucking wanker. He really is a pompous fucking wanker a pompous wanker he really is a pompous fucking wanker." Al, urban75.net

"Didn't laugh once and his smugness irritates the fuck out of me." Foo, urban75.net

"Stewart Lee is a cunt. I've always thought this and every utterance from his boring little sphincter of a mouth just proves it more and more..." Al, Urban75.com


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> hes a bit shit without herring.


 
sorted for you


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2011)

Pingu said:


> sorted for you


 
eh?


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2011)

i said hes a bit shit without that other chap.. the other chap.. herring, shit.. a bit

though that apples skit was quite good tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2011)

well done


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> btw i think lee reads urban75 or pays someone to do it as his newsletter/mailout has a collection of bad reviews of his shows and some of them are from here.


 
I think he might've just searched some random insults. Urban is the top result for 'Stewart Lee wanker' 

Although I may be wrong, he's played Offline in the past hasn't he?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2011)

he certainly has


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 4, 2011)

Just booked tickets to his 4 hour extravaganza at Royal Festival Hall


----------



## cliche guevara (May 4, 2011)

The 'When Del Boy fell through the bar' thing from the first series is one of my favourite bits of comedy. Not as good as when Del Boy fell through the bar though, which is the greatest moment on British TV ever.


----------



## Redeyes (May 4, 2011)

Crisps


----------



## discokermit (May 4, 2011)

good to see arnold brown on telly again. and why not.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 4, 2011)

There'll always be a special place in my heart for Stewart Lee. Me & the missus had just watched a DVD of his (where he was live in Scotland and started with a loooong routine about 9/11), and I'd really enjoyed it and she found it plodding and unfunny, when her waters broke. She reckons the DVD was the trigger. I think it might be down to the fact she was 10 days overdue.

But there you are. That night linked in my head, and heart, with Stewart Lee, forever.


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2011)

I fucking love that man 

Pretty much the whole of tonight's set is material from Vegetable Stew, but it's been nearly six months since I saw it live, and I cackled like a bastard once again.


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2011)

discokermit said:


> good to see arnold brown on telly again. and why not.


 
I second this.


----------



## Maggot (May 5, 2011)

Most enjoyable. Most deconstructed.

And agreed about Arrnold Brown.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 5, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> the bbc scheduler who came up with that timeslot should be shot.


 
Well at least I can do a BBCi watch for  a lunchtime break.


----------



## D'wards (May 5, 2011)

I always used to love Fist of Fun, and other output he's done.

But these days i think his schtick is mostly "not liking things lots of people like", and i thinks its pretty poor and lazy; Only Fools and Horses, Michael McIntyre, Da Vinci Code - it smacks of snobbery in the extreme, and that thing people do of slagging off mainstream popular culture to try and display they are more intelligent and above normal folk. Crass.

That said, i didn't see it last night.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 5, 2011)

I saw it last night & enjoyed it apart from the "Japs go home" Chelsea pensioners bit... I guess I didn't get that bit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 5, 2011)

Just watched it. Nice. 
Just out of interest he was captioned "eric morecambe" in Japanese. 

Then there was something about benny hill but I didn't quite catch it.


----------



## billy_bob (May 5, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I saw it last night & enjoyed it apart from the "Japs go home" Chelsea pensioners bit... I guess I didn't get that bit.


 
 I was struggling to breathe by the end of that bit...each to their own I guess


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I saw it last night & enjoyed it apart from the "Japs go home" Chelsea pensioners bit... I guess I didn't get that bit.


 
Did you miss the beginning? 

It was one of his many callbacks to an earlier part of the routine. His fictional grandad was a prisoner at a Japanese POW camp. So his love of crisps is only rivalled by his hatred of the Japanese.


----------



## killer b (May 5, 2011)

yeah, it was great. will watch the rest of the series, i reckon.


----------



## Maggot (May 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Did you miss the beginning?
> 
> It was one of his many callbacks to an earlier part of the routine. His fictional grandad was a prisoner at a Japanese POW camp. So his love of crisps is only rivalled by his hatred of the Japanese.


 If you don't know about Godzilla it would be lost on you too.


----------



## Augie March (May 6, 2011)

He loves crisps. All the flavours....


----------



## la ressistance (May 8, 2011)

Augie March said:


> He loves crisps. All the flavours....



plain........


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2011)

Quite funny how people are repeating the less funny bits of the program. Each to their own though, I spose. I thought it was quite good and I'll be watching next week. And I did wonder what the Japanese writing said, so cheers to Atomic Suplex.


----------



## Augie March (May 9, 2011)

Onket said:


> Quite funny how people are repeating the less funny bits of the program.


 
Surely it'd be less funny that people are repeating the less funny bits? Unless less is more of course, but by repeating it more and more would mean more of it which would then lessen the humour.


----------



## Onket (May 10, 2011)

No, it's funny that people are repeating less funny bits- that's why I said it. It wouldn't be funny if people were repeating the more funny bits as they'd just be doing what people normally do- nothing particularly funny in that, is there?


----------



## Augie March (May 10, 2011)

Of course. It'd be funny because you are hearing the funny bit again, thus finding it funny all over again. The danger is of course, that the funny bit becomes less funny the more times you repeat it. However, when it stops becoming funny, you can even continue to repeat it until it becomes funny again! The danger is of course, that the funny bit becomes less funny the more times you repeat it. However, when it stops becoming funny, you can even continue to repeat it until it becomes funny again! The danger is of course, that the funny bit becomes less funny the more times you repeat it. However, when it stops becoming funny, you can even continue to repeat it until it becomes funny again!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

you're beating the funny out of funny, you two


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2011)

how apt


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Of course. It'd be funny because you are hearing the funny bit again, thus finding it funny all over again. The danger is of course, that the funny bit becomes less funny the more times you repeat it. However, when it stops becoming funny, you can even continue to repeat it until it becomes funny again! The danger is of course, that the funny bit becomes less funny the more times you repeat it. However, when it stops becoming funny, you can even continue to repeat it until it becomes funny again! The danger is of course, that the funny bit becomes less funny the more times you repeat it. However, when it stops becoming funny, you can even continue to repeat it until it becomes funny again!


 
This relies on it being funny in the first place.


----------



## Maggot (May 12, 2011)

The second episode wasn't as good IMO.


----------



## andy2002 (May 12, 2011)

I loved it - especially the digs at Frankie Boyle and Paddy McGuinness.


----------



## Gingerman (May 12, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> I loved it - especially the digs at Frankie Boyle and Paddy McGuinness.


Paddy McGuinness and his joke


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 12, 2011)

He was on Richard Bacon's 5live show yesterday. No earth-shattering revelations, but a nice interview. Starts at about 09.30 minutes in


----------



## billy_bob (May 12, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> I loved it - especially the digs at Frankie Boyle and Paddy McGuinness.


 
Disappointed that he didn't do the whole bit from 'If you prefer a milder comedian...' about Boyle's inexplicable anger at the Queen's vagina...


----------



## la ressistance (May 12, 2011)

Maggot said:


> The second episode wasn't as good IMO.



it was waaayyyy better. the whole estate agent bit. and the coke. i loved it.


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2011)

There were some funny moments but he dragged it out too long. Should have stopped at visible otters.


----------



## kabbes (May 13, 2011)

I found the second episode hilarious.  Particularly the bit about his friends asking him to come and stay with him.


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2011)

Had these recorded but only just had time to catch up. He doesn't always hit the mark but he is very good. There's nobody on like him and TV comedy would be in a much worse place if this show didn't get shown.

He pushed a couple of jokes so far he almost lost me, and his knowing style almost begins to grate, but then he delivers - impeccable timing and always worth the wait.


----------



## spliff (May 15, 2011)

ebay sex moomin said:


> He was on Richard Bacon's 5live show yesterday. No earth-shattering revelations, but a nice interview. Starts at about 09.30 minutes in


Yeah, that was interesting. 
I liked the bit when he's talking about working a seated room of the type where six/eight people are at big round tables and all the humour gets filtered by the Alpha male at that table. 
If he laughs, they all laugh.

It was actually about 9.35 mins. after the racing.
Available until 4:02PM Wed, 18 May 2011

Thanks.


----------



## Maggot (May 20, 2011)

This weeks show was great. Loved the stuff about Russell Howard.


Stewart Lee is gonna be on the Robert Elms show today - not sure what time.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00gns66


----------



## binka (May 20, 2011)

im enjoying the new series. just started reading his book "how i escaped my certain fate...". found it interesting reading about his stand up comeback with 'standup comedian' because i remember going to see it live at xs malarkey in manchester cost something like two quid to get in. at the time i didnt realise he'd stopped doing standup i just knew him from fist of fun / tmwrnj and assumed he'd been doing standup ever since. i remember being surprised he was doing such small venues, cant have been more than 100 maybe 150 people squeezed into the pub


----------



## Termite Man (May 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> Quite funny how people are repeating the less funny bits of the program. Each to their own though, I spose. I thought it was quite good and I'll be watching next week. And I did wonder what the Japanese writing said, so cheers to Atomic Suplex.


 

I thought the crisps bit was a great segment. So far I think the 3rd show was the best. Even the idea of doing charity again because he only talked about crisps in the first episode was great.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2011)

Yup, the third one was ace


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 23, 2011)

This series is a lot better than the first isn't it? Seems like he's really found his feet for the tv format.


----------



## kabbes (May 23, 2011)

I think junking the acted sketches has helped a hell of a lot.


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2011)

Watched 2+3 yesterday, 2nd was best I thought but then again I haven't a clue who Russel Howard is


----------



## andy2002 (May 23, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Watched 2+3 yesterday, 2nd was best I thought but then again I haven't a clue who Russel Howard is


 
This annoying, unfunny cock...


----------



## paolo (May 23, 2011)

Really enjoyed no.2 - I have friends who've moved to the country, from Hackney. It really hit the mark.


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2011)

Yea, I checked now, I recognise him but I've never seen him on anything


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 23, 2011)

I must say, I thought his reaction to MTW was a bit odd. I havent watched it for a while but when I did the people that were mocked were generally not particularly vulnerable, they tended to be politicans, bankers, celebrities, Dail Mail readers, the middle classes and so on. Frankie Boyle was the exception but he's no longer on it anyway. The problem with MTW is that it's boring and preditable rather than not being PC enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2011)

i think he was referring mainly to boyle. has he mentioned him already or is that to come? boyle being outraged by the queen's genitalia. 
but as he points out, howard also mocks the likes of susan boyle for being old or unattractive, which is pretty much mocking the weak.


----------



## N_igma (May 23, 2011)

I really don't know whether to love him or hate him. Some of his stuff is excellent, you gotta hand it to him for the cleverness of his writing. Although he does meander on a bit and you wanna throw something at the screen, plus he's a smug pretentious arse so yeh dunno what to think.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 23, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I must say, I thought his reaction to MTW was a bit odd. I havent watched it for a while but when I did the people that were mocked were generally not particularly vulnerable, they tended to be politicans, bankers, celebrities, Dail Mail readers, the middle classes and so on. Frankie Boyle was the exception but he's no longer on it anyway. The problem with MTW is that it's boring and preditable rather than not being PC enough.


 


A lot of that joke was a play on the title - Mock The Weak.


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2011)

N_igma said:


> I really don't know whether to love him or hate him. Some of his stuff is excellent, you gotta hand it to him for the cleverness of his writing. Although he does meander on a bit and you wanna throw something at the screen, plus he's a smug pretentious arse so yeh dunno what to think.


 
He doesn't want you watching.  This show isn't for you.  You have that BBC3 that they have now, with its plethora of Russells.


----------



## Wookey (May 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> He doesn't want you watching.  This show isn't for you.  You have that BBC3 that they have now, with its plethora of Russells.


 
...not meant for you....not _aimed_ at you.....lol


----------



## N_igma (May 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> He doesn't want you watching.  This show isn't for you.  You have that BBC3 that they have now, with its plethora of Russells.


 
Haha get de fuck.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Haha get de fuck.


 
He's right, though. Both Stewart Lee and the Kabbesinator


----------



## N_igma (May 24, 2011)

fogbat said:


> He's right, though. Both Stewart Lee and the Kabbesinator


 
I like Stewart Lee I just think he's a twat at the same time 

And Russell Howard is as funny as AIDS.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2011)

N_igma said:


> I like Stewart Lee I just think he's a twat at the same time
> 
> And Russell Howard is as funny as AIDS.



My post arose from a) an envy of your youth and b) a desire to use the name Kabbesinator. My apologies.


----------



## Wookey (May 24, 2011)

N_igma said:


> And Russell Howard is as funny as AIDS.



But AIDS isn't even funny!!


----------



## N_igma (May 24, 2011)

Wookey said:


> But AIDS isn't even funny!!


 
Exactly


----------



## 8ball (May 24, 2011)

I've just watched the second one (had it recorded on the thingy machine - missed the first one, despite the time travel powers of the thingy machine, which I have yet to fully understand).  I'm sure the new people who have just moved in upstairs now think I'm some kind of cackling maniac.

The bit where the conversation with the estate agent 'changed' had me in stitches for about 2 minutes and I had to 'rewind' or whatever they call it when you go backwards on a tapeless recording device.


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2011)

If you don't like one Russell, you can enjoy one of the many other varied Russells.  Like Russell Salt. And....


----------



## la ressistance (May 25, 2011)

al qaeda........ i cant bare them.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 25, 2011)

That was brilliant. The conversation between the two librarians especially.


----------



## binka (May 25, 2011)

best one so far tonight


----------



## Paul Russell (May 25, 2011)

a bit close to the knuckle that one. I loved it, but I can see why BBC puts it on at 11.20.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

why isn't it on iplayer now? will i have to wait til tomorrow?


----------



## binka (May 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why isn't it on iplayer now? will i have to wait til tomorrow?


 
it is http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0112b65


----------



## la ressistance (May 26, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> That was brilliant. The conversation between the two librarians especially.



"he'll do comedy as if it's beneath him" 


(or something like that)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

binka said:


> it is http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0112b65


 
ooh ta - when i looked it just said coming soon - too impatient


----------



## Piggy (May 26, 2011)

i liked how Russell Howard live was on iPlayer as well. Stewart lee mustve known!


----------



## spliff (May 26, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> al qaeda........ i cant bare them.


They're rude aren't they. 

Whereas the IRA were polite, they phoned first. 

(I wondered if the few walkouts might be IRA content related rather than boredom or toilet needs. It's still a very touchy subject.)


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2011)

I haven't read the thread, and I dont know if this has been said, but I had a bit of a revelation about this show last night whilst watching it - this is the only show I can think of where a stand up does stand up for the full half and hour. No sketches, just a routine. Has anyone on tv ever done that before? I couldnt think of anyone.

(the bits with Armando dont count - and they werent there in the first series )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> "he'll do comedy as if it's beneath him"
> 
> 
> (or something like that)


 
Yeah that was good. 
I liked it. The song at the end was shite apart from the guy walking out.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I haven't read the thread, and I dont know if this has been said, but I had a bit of a revelation about this show last night whilst watching it - this is the only show I can think of where a stand up does stand up for the full half and hour. No sketches, just a routine. Has anyone on tv ever done that before? I couldnt think of anyone.
> 
> (the bits with Armando dont count - and they werent there in the first series )


 dave allen?
demitri martin (sort of, he has slides n drawings)
sure there's a few more


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2011)

Just noticed on the credits that the script editor is Chris Morris.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Just noticed on the credits that the script editor is Chris Morris.



Wow.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

why wow?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2011)

Why don't you mind your own buisness for once.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 26, 2011)

spliff said:


> (I wondered if the few walkouts might be IRA content related rather than boredom or toilet needs. It's still a very touchy subject.)


I was there (*clang*) and I'm pretty sure they were all toilet breaks. It was the third or fourth set of the evening and everyone had been drinking - the queue for the toilet during the brief interval was pretty long and I can well imagine people didn't get a chance to relieve themselves. I'm pretty sure I remember people waiting on the edges/outside too.


----------



## spliff (May 26, 2011)

I remember you saying you'd been to a recording. About the sets of the evening, were they different subject matters that we have seen earlier in the series or more on the same subject that has been edited down?


----------



## purves grundy (May 26, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Just noticed on the credits that the script editor is Chris Morris.


 
that is indeed significant. Is Iannucci still involved? (not in UK so genuinely dunno)


----------



## binka (May 26, 2011)

i thought the walk outs were a set up - especially the last one


----------



## billy_bob (May 26, 2011)

Definitely best of the series so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

spliff said:


> I remember you saying you'd been to a recording. About the sets of the evening, were they different subject matters that we have seen earlier in the series or more on the same subject that has been edited down?


 
i saw his last show and it was all the material he is using now.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> that is indeed significant. Is Iannucci still involved? (not in UK so genuinely dunno)


 
iannucci is in it, in scenes where he interviews lee and criticises his act.  that was morris' suggestion after he did it for the dvd extras of the dvd, according to a recent interview. i don't think he was that much more involved beyond that.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw his last show and it was all the material he is using now.


 
well the ira stuff is an idea from 90s comedian i think and even then it was only a couple of lines he's reworked it all since then. i dont mind comedians using stuff on telly that theyve used on tour previously, its when they use the new material on telly first and then tour with it which is wrong.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2011)

binka said:


> well the ira stuff is an idea from 90s comedian i think and even then it was only a couple of lines he's reworked it all since then. i dont mind comedians using stuff on telly that theyve used on tour previously, its when they use the new material on telly first and then tour with it which is wrong.


 
When Eddie Izzard did that it was probably when I started going off him a bit.

It's the exact opposite with bands! Don't play me your unreleased new material, play the fucking songs I know!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2011)

i wasn't criticising that it wasn't new. he says so right at the beginning anyway doesn't he?
all the 'improv' and impromtu moments in it have been used too. the bit right out at the end when the bloke walks out before the end was in the show i saw.


----------



## spliff (May 27, 2011)

spliff said:


> I remember you saying you'd been to a recording.
> About the sets of the evening, were they different subject matters that we have seen earlier in the series or more on the same subject that has been edited down?





Orang Utan said:


> i saw his last show and it was all the material he is using now.


My question was less about the content and more about the recording and editing process.



Lord Camomile said:


> As it happens, I actually went to one of the recording nights of this new series - 4 x 30 minute sets, impression was he was doing the same routines over a series of nights and would then C+P the best bits of each routine together. Or something. Magic of television 'n' all that.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

I liked it a lot  

How many do we get?


----------



## Apathy (May 27, 2011)

"just me and broadsheet journalists..... in a self-congratulatory loop"


----------



## isvicthere? (May 27, 2011)

The song was pretty good too, and smuggled in some in-jokes for longtime students of Dylan (like me).


----------



## Piggy (May 30, 2011)

See I didnt really like that last one, all the recycled IRA stuff (I preferred the delivery the other time he did it) and the song and the getting angry at the man, it was just not the stewart lee i know and wimdu love.

but i forgive him, the crumpled rascal!


----------



## spliff (May 30, 2011)

Crikey!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2011)

I've seen the first one-and-a-half (kids and missus not allowed/fan). It's fantastic. I'd like it even if it wasn't funny, cos I like intelligence. But it is funny. His delivery is spot-on. I love him, actually.


----------



## Wookey (May 30, 2011)

Loved that whole routine with the guitar, he is SO subtle and clever and it's just a joy to let him talk to you for half an hour!

I also think the Dylan song should have been another 7 verses like a real Dylan, it was class!!


----------



## mauvais (May 31, 2011)

That, especially the song, was one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Random (May 31, 2011)

is this on youtube yet?


----------



## Piggy (May 31, 2011)

i dont think so, but I could be wrong. Only had a very quick look. its still on iPlayer though isnt it? get a proxy and watch it!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 2, 2011)

Alan Moore


----------



## Maggot (Jun 2, 2011)

Last night's was great!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jun 2, 2011)

I particularly enjoyed the awkward Iannucci interview segments this week 

For anyone who hasn't heard it, there's a fascinating and funny interview Stewart did with Alan Moore for radio 4's 'Chain Reaction' series a few years back. Here's


----------



## Cid (Jun 2, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Alan Moore


 
Indeed... He pulled that off really well, total deadpan naturalism, loads of 'people playing themselves' fuck it up.


----------



## binka (Jun 2, 2011)

didnt think much of last nights. he's recycled material in previous episodes but in last nights he lifted about 10 minutes virtually word for word from a previous standup tour. alan moore was good though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, I had watched that stand up tour fairly recently so it spoilt that bit of the show for me.  Enjoyed the Alan Moore and emigrant bits though


----------



## ringo (Jun 3, 2011)

Totally lost interest in the sketch bit but the emigrants and Scotch stuff made up for it.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 3, 2011)

The Scotch bit doesn't really work without a crowd of Glasweigans that genuinely might turn against him.  It was a bit 'greatest hits' to do it in front of The Converted in That London, and I think it showed in his delivery - not nearly as laboured as usual, suggesting he was happy to get it over with.  But the emigrants bit was genius.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 3, 2011)

I love Stewart Lee. I agree he didn't really work the timing like he usually does, like he was going through material a bit quickly - but what material 

Last week's with the guitar was fucking great.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Last nights was a let down for me. The scottish paedophile sketch is one of my favourites but it was nowehre near as good as on the dvd. 

The emigrants bit I've wanted to see since he tried it at The Lowry in Salford and a foreign bloke didn't get the subtlety and heckled enough that the rest of the show was fucked. I got the idea there was probably more to it than could fit in the show.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 9, 2011)

Enjoyed the last one. Especially the line about when David Cameron put his arm round Nick Clegg he looked like like a man with a prize-winning pig.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 9, 2011)

"He doesn't know.  He thinks he's going on pig holidays"


----------



## kittyP (Jun 9, 2011)

I have not found that SL sat well with me in the past but have loved this series and the last two episodes I thought were brilliant.


----------



## ringo (Jun 10, 2011)

The Cameron section was brilliant. Better with less of the head to head and sketches too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

ringo said:


> The Cameron section was brilliant. Better with less of the head to head and sketches too.


 
Agreed. It was great last night, hanging on his every word. 

Mention of series 2 as well


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant.  The man shines like a beacon in a sea of comedy mediocrity.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2011)

Indeed. That he exists and is valued warms my cultural cockles.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Fucking brilliant. I actually thought that story about Cameron was true for a bit, and even though I guessed it wasn't before the end the punchline was still ace.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 10, 2011)

The series finished really well. I'm glad they've put an end to those sketches.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought the first series of this was a bit disappointing, but this series has been the best comedy I've seen for years. Outstanding!


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, definitely better than the first series. It felt like he was doing what he wanted rather than what he'd had to pitch to get the series.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2011)

Off to see tomorrow. Really looking forward to this. Laugh laugh


----------



## paolo (Nov 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to see tomorrow. Really looking forward to this. Laugh laugh



Gis shout if spare ticket.


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2011)

He's at the Leicester Square Theatre until Feb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2016)

They seem to be editing a new series in the room next to mine. . . great news except for the fact that they keep blasting it at full volume through the walls and I can't hear the shit antiques show that I'm working on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2016)

He's sitting right outside my door right now talking into a phone. He seems to be delivering a long morose monologue that sounds like his stand up with all the super depressing stuff but no laughs. He sounds very juxtaposed to the cocaine hoovering hoorays that have been loudly gafawing all week while not really cutting his show.

Oh he did just titter.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Tweet about it...he loves people who do that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2016)

I might tweet that he just accidentally came in my room.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2016)

I mean entered.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2016)

Stop beating around the bush. Does he look fat, depressed, or fat and depressed?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 11, 2016)

Leave no room for ambiguity - did he come in, or did he only enter?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 11, 2016)

Also, 2011:



Maggot said:


> Enjoyed the last one. Especially the line about when David Cameron put his arm round Nick Clegg he looked like like a man with a prize-winning pig.



2011!


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 11, 2016)

Stewart Lee is one of my absolutely favourite comedians but there was one show which gave me very mixed emotions.  It was his episode about "some words are wrong in any context" a politician had said this in the media and Stewart did very clever and funny comedy around this, but right at the end, referring to the theme of his comedy there was a video of a fat bloke dressed as Hitler chopping a tree down in a forest with an axe.  It looked like a really large nice tree, and it really amazed me that he wouldn't realise that some people wouldn't like that.  I never heard a mention or come back about this.  hate to see a tree in a lovely forest getting chopped down for the sake of comedy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll ask him next time he walks in my edit room by mistake.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 11, 2016)

Greebozz said:


> Stewart Lee is one of my absolutely favourite comedians but there was one show which gave me very mixed emotions.  It was his episode about "some words are wrong in any context" a politician had said this in the media and Stewart did very clever and funny comedy around this, but right at the end, referring to the theme of his comedy there was a video of a fat bloke dressed as Hitler chopping a tree down in a forest with an axe.  It looked like a really large nice tree, and it really amazed me that he wouldn't realise that some people wouldn't like that.  I never heard a mention or come back about this.  hate to see a tree in a lovely forest getting chopped down for the sake of comedy.



Fuck it. Leafed cunt.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 12, 2016)

Seeing as he's nice, I would imagine/hope it was a tree that was going to get chopped down anyway.


----------



## binka (Mar 5, 2016)

the new series started on bbc2 on thursday night.


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2016)

It was ok. Not the best episode ever. Still a genius though


----------



## kabbes (Mar 5, 2016)

Mediocre Stuart Lee >>> everything else on telly.


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Seeing as he's nice, I would imagine/hope it was a tree that was going to get chopped down anyway.



Nothing wrong with chopping down healthy, mature trees.


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2016)

I would definitely watch Orienteering With Napalm Death.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 6, 2016)

He wants to make uncomfortable comedy. I think that was first time I've seen him succeed. A lot of nervous titterings from the audience, which is nice. He managed to feel unpredictable even though the whole routine was clearly mapped out. A big improvement on the rather lacklustre previous series.  Plus he didn't come up with a dubious theory of semantics, so all in all well done.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 7, 2016)

Knotted, you're right, the 'ooh, that didn't go down well, did it?' was a bit more convincing than it's been for a while. Obviously it's always set up, but there were times last series when he did it even though everyone behind him was clearly hanging on his every word.

I thought the episode lacked a strong enough theme though, and some of it felt a bit cobbled together (doesn't help when you've seen him do bits of it as stand-up years ago of course). I'm hoping that as the series progresses there'll be some more coherent longer routines in the vein of 'come and visit...bring some cocaine', 'quality of life...massive prawns' and 'I'm Paul Nuttalls of UKIP' from previous series.


----------



## Ming (Mar 8, 2016)

Is there anywhere i can see the new series on the web? I'm in Canada and iPlayer is detecting my VPN. Mind you so is Netflix these days.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2016)

Saw him in Jan and the set was the same, he did 4 half hour bits that where test material for the show.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2016)

Saw this last night, and if there was a BAFTA for "Best Stewart Lee-style Comedy Show", I reckon he'd beat Graham Norton


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2016)

He is an odd one. He's definitely doinmg something different, but i don't really like his self-appointed arbiter of comedy worthiness status.

On a Herring podcast recently, the guest (who i can't remember who) described how he came under the gaze of "Sauron's Eye" recently. A lot of inoffensive comedians really rate him and are quite hurt when his bile is directed their way, so it seems.


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2016)

D'wards said:


> but i don't really like his self-appointed arbiter of comedy worthiness status.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2016)

D'wards said:


> He is an odd one. He's definitely doinmg something different, but i don't really like his self-appointed arbiter of comedy worthiness status.
> 
> On a Herring podcast recently, the guest (who i can't remember who) described how he came under the gaze of "Sauron's Eye" recently. A lot of inoffensive comedians really rate him and are quite hurt when his bile is directed their way, so it seems.


It's a comic character, created in order to explore the boundaries of what comedy means.  The character is hopelessly self-important, pompous and perpetually astonished that nobody else seems to recognize his genius.  It's a performance as much as a stand-up routine.  Of _course _such a character would rail hopelessly against the success of "lesser" comics. 

He even said as much in this latest show.  What else does he have to do?!

To take the performance literally -- to think this is a wholly accurate representation of Stewart Lee and his views -- is to utterly miss the point.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2016)

Well a lot of the comedians who attacks seem to take it personally. Russell Howard and Lee Mack seemed pretty hurt by it, when questioned about it.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2016)

And Herring is a comic creation too, incidentally.  One that plays off the Lee character even though they have not been a double act for 20 years.  Witness the joy of this character on RHLSTP (rhlstp) whenever he sticks the knife into Stewart Lee.  In reality they remain good friends.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Well a lot of the comedians who attacks seem to take it personally. Russell Howard and Lee Mack seemed pretty hurt by it, when questioned about it.


Then they really are fucking idiots.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 8, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Well a lot of the comedians who attacks seem to take it personally. Russell Howard and Lee Mack seemed pretty hurt by it, when questioned about it.



That'll be because they're fucking idiots.

e2a: kabbes


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Then they really are fucking idiots.


Well, in Howard's case that abundantly clear, but if another comic is attacking you personally and publicly its bound to smart a little, even if you know its part of the act/character


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 8, 2016)

kabbes said:


> It's a comic character, created in order to explore the boundaries of what comedy means.  The character is hopelessly self-important, pompous and perpetually astonished that nobody else seems to recognize his genius.  It's a performance as much as a stand-up routine.  Of _course _such a character would rail hopelessly against the success of "lesser" comics.
> 
> He even said as much in this latest show.  What else does he have to do?!
> 
> To take the performance literally -- to think this is a wholly accurate representation of Stewart Lee and his views -- is to utterly miss the point.



I can't believe how many people - comedians themselves in particular - don't seem to grasp this. There would be nothing funny about a genuinely superior comedian simply looking down on others. There is something very funny about Stewart Lee's performance of an impotent but supremely self-important b-/c-list comedian who nevertheless appoints himself judge, jury and executioner over the choices of all other comedians, whether more or less than successful than himself.

Of course he can sneak some snarky remarks that he actually agrees with into these diatribes, but the extremity of his reaction to e.g. Russell Howard not giving up comedy to cycle for charity full-time is _blatantly _a construct.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2016)

kabbes said:


> And Herring is a comic creation too, incidentally.  One that plays off the Lee character even though they have not been a double act for 20 years.  Witness the joy of this character on RHLSTP (rhlstp) whenever he sticks the knife into Stewart Lee.  In reality they remain good friends.


I have listened to all of RHLSTP (rhlstp), and understand that a lot of comics have a stage persona, but you can see Herring's bitterness poking through when he has someone he perceives as less talented than him who is more successful - see the Stephen Merchant episode.
It was actually on the RHLSTP (rhlstp) where Lee Mack and Howard spoke of the Stewart Lee attacks on them. Howard seemed genuinely hurt whereas Mack had more of a "fuck him" attitude. There was a much lesser known comedian (the one who made the Sauron's Eye comment) who discussed it to, but i can't remember who it was.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 8, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Well, in Howard's case that abundantly clear, but if another comic is attacking you personally and publicly its bound to smart a little, even if you know its part of the act/character



Do I remember correctly that it was John Robins who made the 'Sauron's Eye' comment on RHLSTP? He's clearly both (i) an intelligent enough comic and man to clearly get what Lee is doing and (ii) unknown enough that Lee mentioning him publicly is only likely to do him a favour.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Do I remember correctly that it was John Robins who made the 'Sauron's Eye' comment on RHLSTP? He's clearly both (i) an intelligent enough comic and man to clearly get what Lee is doing and (ii) unknown enough that Lee mentioning him publicly is only likely to do him a favour.


That sounds about right. He understood that it was a construct, but still relayed the story with a sigh.


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Mack had more of a "fuck him" attitude.


I just listened to the Lee Mack one.  He actually said he hadn't really been referring to S Lee in particular, and that the quote S Lee uses on his website is actually two separate comments thrown together, one of which _might_ have been referring to S Lee.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 10, 2016)

Why don't you assimilate into our society by entering a cake making completion


----------



## xenon (Mar 10, 2016)

The worst thing about SL are his fans. Smug, knowing, urbane, middle class wankers. 

I wish I hated him


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2016)

Excellent stuff, even better than when I saw this but live last year 

Although the halloumi bit worked better when he was talking about the Bigg Market in Newcastle


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 10, 2016)

The joke about Quakers and being covered in porridge oats made me laugh like a drain


----------



## zoooo (Mar 10, 2016)

I now both have a yearning for porridge and a fear of porridge. 
I don't know what to do.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 10, 2016)

I read there's another book like "How I escaped my certain fate" out next year, covering the last few years' shows


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 11, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I read there's another book like "How I escaped my certain fate" out next year, covering the last few years' shows



That'll be good. As a stand-up nerd I really enjoyed the further dissection of the mechanics of his act - but it was also hilarious in its own right. I think there was a follow-up originally due to be completed after the first or second TV series but it never materialised.

I thought the series hit its stride tonight more than in Ep. 1, and Lee looked like he knew it during the delivery too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 11, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Why don't you assimilate into our society by entering a cake making completion



I sent in a lemon meringue abortion clinic to Mary Berry and all I got was a warning from the police.


----------



## binka (Mar 18, 2016)

Well that was the weakest 28 minutes he's done in all 4 series


----------



## Supine (Mar 18, 2016)

Second episode was brilliant. Even funnier second time I watched it


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2016)

Saw some of this the other night. Terrible. Not funny, and painfully pretentious.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Saw some of this the other night. Terrible. Not funny, and painfully pretentious.


You are just all round a _terrible_ arbiter of taste.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 18, 2016)

I saw the whole series over 4 hours live on Monday - the Corbyn sketch tested the devotion of most of the crowd tbh (it even seemed to go on for longer done live!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2016)

I have to admit I played a game on my phone  during the catshitting routine


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2016)

kabbes said:


> You are just all round a _terrible_ arbiter of taste.


Don't mention it: you're welcome.*



*Tasteful film reference.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to admit I played a game on my phone  during the catshitting routine


That's the bit I saw.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 18, 2016)

That was fucking awful last night.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 18, 2016)

I kept getting distracted by the sight of a woman I know in the front row.


----------



## chilango (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah. That was a bit disappointing tbh.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2016)

When I saw him do the England flag routine last winter, his cat was called Paul Nuttalls of UKIP and the whole routine seemed much funnier. I had also had several beers which probably helped. Not sure why he changed the name to Jeremy Corbyn. Seemed to ruin the entire gag.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 18, 2016)

If you think the cat shitting bit was long, wait for the poppadom bit


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2016)

binka said:


> Well that was the weakest 28 minutes he's done in all 4 series





Ted Striker said:


> I saw the whole series over 4 hours live on Monday - the Corbyn sketch tested the devotion of most of the crowd tbh (it even seemed to go on for longer done live!)


The flag/Jeremy Corbyn thing was originally a joke about his cat called Paul Nuttall. It went on for much longer when we saw it live and was a lot funnier. The joke was ruined really.


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> When I saw him do the England flag routine last winter, his cat was called Paul Nuttalls of UKIP and the whole routine seemed much funnier. I had also had several beers which probably helped. Not sure why he changed the name to Jeremy Corbyn. Seemed to ruin the entire gag.


Clearly I should have read to the end of the thread. [emoji33] It was really funny when we saw it too.


----------



## dtb (Mar 18, 2016)

this series is painful to watch, seen him live twice before and usually really enjoy show but this is far too politicised and achingly left wing


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2016)

dtb said:


> this series is painful to watch, seen him live twice before and usually really enjoy show but this is far too politicised and achingly left wing


Oh, shut up


----------



## ringo (Mar 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to admit I played a game on my phone  during the catshitting routine



It went on about 3 minutes too long, which is a long time when you're expecting people to laugh. Enjoyed the rest though.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 22, 2016)

The Islamophobia one was actually funny I found. I never laugh at Stewart Lee but I did at that one. I don't want him to do that again. I didn't like it.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 22, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> That was fucking awful last night.



Yeah it was though I was left wondering if it was one of his deliberate attempts at losing the audience (in order to challenge himself to see if he can win them back) or if it was just general pandering to people who find poo jokes and infantilism genuinely funny. I dont. It was just fucking awful.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2016)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I kept getting distracted by the sight of a woman I know in the front row.



You mean Dawn?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 23, 2016)

8ball said:


> You mean Dawn?



Emily, actually...


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2016)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Emily, actually...



Ah, right.  The one sat next to Dawn?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 23, 2016)

8ball said:


> Ah, right.  The one sat next to Dawn?



Possibly. Dark hair and glasses?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2016)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Possibly. Dark hair and glasses?



Dawn or Emily?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 23, 2016)

The latter


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2016)

Metal Malcolm said:


> The latter



Ah, that would be a no, then.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 25, 2016)

I thought the Jeremy Corbyn episode was great, actually.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 25, 2016)

In the mouse in a sock/Dave Hill montage in last night's show was the young Stewart Lee played by his son? The resemblance was uncanny.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2016)

Libertad said:


> In the mouse in a sock/Dave Hill montage in last night's show was the young Stewart Lee played by his son? *The resemblance was uncanny.*


Looking fat and depressed?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 25, 2016)

Libertad said:


> In the mouse in a sock/Dave Hill montage in last night's show was the young Stewart Lee played by his son? The resemblance was uncanny.



Great to hear some durutti column at the end of that episode, too.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 25, 2016)

I thought last night's was very good.


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2016)

Libertad said:


> In the mouse in a sock/Dave Hill montage in last night's show was the young Stewart Lee played by his son? The resemblance was uncanny.



I think that was his son from when he, David Bowie and Bjork were in a relationship.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 26, 2016)

Cid said:


> I think that was his son from when he, David Bowie and Bjork were in a relationship.



That explains it, cheers.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 26, 2016)

Libertad said:


> In the mouse in a sock/Dave Hill montage in last night's show was the young Stewart Lee played by his son? The resemblance was uncanny.



Mrs_bob thought that too. He certainly looked the part, but I think it's unlikely, knowing Lee's own feelings about being publicly recognised.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 27, 2016)

His son is 28 years old.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2016)

8ball said:


> His son is 28 years old.


From his latest Guardian article 



> And so, in preparing the Prestatyn Pontins ATP “curation”, I undressed, lay on the floor, went into a kind of trance and attempted to visualise the whole history of human sound, while twisting my hips to a rhythm only I could hear, which was embarrassing, as I was waiting to pick up my daughter in her school playground at the time. Luckily, she is 28 years old. And so are all her classmates. And everyone who exists.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> If you think the cat shitting bit was long, *wait for the poppadom bit*


Just watching this bit in last week's episode


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 7, 2016)

Well that was shit. I can't imagine he'd get another series.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 9, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Well that was shit. I can't imagine he'd get another series.



It's audiences like you that as good as murdered Robin Williams.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 9, 2016)

Seriously, the arrogance it. You're not the Miles Davis of comedy you're an Oxbridge media worker.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2016)

That chicken didn't really cross the road.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 10, 2016)

The one on migrants wasn't about migrants. 

Missed opportunity to cover a good topic instead of just showing off.


----------



## Santino (Apr 10, 2016)

Gromit said:


> The one on migrants wasn't about migrants.
> 
> Missed opportunity to cover a good topic instead of just showing off.


Shut up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> From his latest Guardian article


And then I got off the bus. . . .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2016)

Gromit said:


> The one on migrants wasn't about migrants.
> 
> Missed opportunity to cover a good topic instead of just showing off.


Nom nom nom nom nom nom.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 10, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Seriously, the arrogance it. You're not the Miles Davis of comedy you're an Oxbridge media worker.



I refer you to post #190


----------



## kabbes (Apr 11, 2016)

I thought the whole set of six episodes was pitch-perfect.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2016)

I watched the last two episodes back-to-back and enjoyed them immensely. Back on top form, I thought.

He took advantage of the glass spill but would have basically come up with another reason to go down the same route, right?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 11, 2016)

I thought the last one was the best of the series - had me cackling throughout. Especially the Robin Williams line.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 11, 2016)

Seen him live twice in the past year, so nothing new in the whole series for me, still ace mind.

Off to see Richard Herring tomorrow so that will be interesting.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 11, 2016)

RH is on top form at the moment Ranbay, you should enjoy it.

I did find myself thinking 'that again?' a bit more often than before in this series of Comedy Vehicle, but I don't know if that's a fair criticism, really. Obviously I'm more familiar with what he does than I was when I'd seen nine hours less of him   And as others have said, even on an average day he's way funnier than most.

And I guess the fact that there are _still _people, after four series, straight-facedly going 'he'd be alright if he wasn't so arrogant' suggests he's still not playing solely to the gallery


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 11, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> RH is on top form at the moment Ranbay, you should enjoy it.
> 
> I did find myself thinking '*that again*?' a bit more often than before in this series of Comedy Vehicle, but I don't know if that's a fair criticism, really. Obviously I'm more familiar with what he does than I was when I'd seen nine hours less of him   And as others have said, even on an average day he's way funnier than most.
> 
> And I guess the fact that there are _still _people, after four series, straight-facedly going 'he'd be alright if he wasn't so arrogant' suggests he's still not playing solely to the gallery


I found myself thinking that but I had seen 4 of them live!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2016)

One of the things I love about Lee is he's trying to do something different. To be quite honest I don't think it always comes off and/or I don't always get it, but at least there's someone trying (I know there are others with less exposure, but this is a Lee thread ). I like listening to comedians talk about the craft of comedy, but he really does come at it from an entirely different angle to most.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 12, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> One of the things I love about Lee is he's trying to do something different. To be quite honest I don't think it always comes off and/or I don't always get it, but at least there's someone trying (I know there are others with less exposure, but this is a Lee thread ). I like listening to comedians talk about the craft of comedy, but he really does come at it from an entirely different angle to most.


Totally agree.  I was saying to a friend yesterday who was complaining about bits of it that you have to remember that it's 6 half-hour shows -- three hours in total -- every few years at most, and there is _nothing else like it on telly_.  So for that alone, it deserves some benefit of the doubt.

I also think -- and this is not an original thought by any means -- that the nature of the show is problematic _only_ if you choose to stick it in a box marked "stand-up comedy" and then have very rigid definitions of what "stand-up comedy" must mean.  If instead you recognize it as a one-man performance piece that encompasses comedy but is also an exploration of what comedy actually means as well as being a dramatic realization of a man treading a fine line on the boundary of his own genius/failure/arrogance/incomprehension, you start to realize its value as more than just a series of laughs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Totally agree.  I was saying to a friend yesterday who was complaining about bits of it that you have to remember that it's 6 half-hour shows -- three hours in total -- every few years at most, and there is _nothing else like it on telly_.  So for that alone, it deserves some benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I also think -- and this is not an original thought by any means -- that the nature of the show is problematic _only_ if you choose to stick it in a box marked "stand-up comedy" and then have very rigid definitions of what "stand-up comedy" must mean.  If instead you recognize it as a one-man performance piece that encompasses comedy but is also an exploration of what comedy actually means as well as being a dramatic realization of a man treading a fine line on the boundary of his own genius/failure/arrogance/incomprehension, you start to realize its value as more than just a series of laughs.


Exactly! He's going for so much more than just a stand-up show!

He did a R4 piece about his trip to see the Pueblo Clowns in Mexico which I think really help frames his views on comedy and gives you a better understanding of what he's interested in doing*, well worth a listen.




*along with his interest in jazz music, and it looks like there's another audio piece about that which I'll have to listen to


----------



## Spod (Apr 12, 2016)

Every night I walk out through a sea of ghosts saying "join us"....

Robin Williams - bit too recent for comfort but fair play to him for pushing the envelope. 



Metal Malcolm said:


> I thought the last one was the best of the series - had me cackling throughout. Especially the Robin Williams line.


----------



## Spod (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes I know what you mean. The Rod Liddle thing went on for so long, it went past a basic surreal gag. around 3 items of food on him would have made the point. But it ended up such a long list it went past comedy into performance art territory. 




kabbes said:


> Totally agree.  I was saying to a friend yesterday who was complaining about bits of it that you have to remember that it's 6 half-hour shows -- three hours in total -- every few years at most, and there is _nothing else like it on telly_.  So for that alone, it deserves some benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I also think -- and this is not an original thought by any means -- that the nature of the show is problematic _only_ if you choose to stick it in a box marked "stand-up comedy" and then have very rigid definitions of what "stand-up comedy" must mean.  If instead you recognize it as a one-man performance piece that encompasses comedy but is also an exploration of what comedy actually means as well as being a dramatic realization of a man treading a fine line on the boundary of his own genius/failure/arrogance/incomprehension, you start to realize its value as more than just a series of laughs.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> Robin Williams - bit too recent for comfort but fair play to him for pushing the envelope.



Absolutely - incredibly uncomfortable to watch, but that's the point no?

Slight tangent - I remember Jimmy Carr saying that his favourite sound was the sharp intake of breath following a laugh, that sense of 'Oh, I shouldn't have laughed at that', from someone who just had. I think SL has a similar thing, it's not just 'Am I laughing at this?', it's 'Should I be laughing at this?'. You could see him building up to the Robin Williams line, and I was laughing tonnes - not at the line per se, but at the incredible discomfort of the audience, the nervous giggles of 'Does he mean that? Really?'.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> Yes I know what you mean. The Rod Liddle thing went on for so long, it went past a basic surreal gag. around 3 items of food on him would have made the point. But it ended up such a long list it went past comedy into performance art territory.



Performance art or hubris?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> Yes I know what you mean. The Rod Liddle thing went on for so long, it went past a basic surreal gag. around 3 items of food on him would have made the point. But it ended up such a long list it went past comedy into performance art territory.





DrRingDing said:


> Performance art or hubris?


I don't think 3 items of food would have made the point he was trying to make, which I suppose is the point itself. The comedy standard 'rule of three' doesn't really apply, and would have been far less interesting.

Part of Lee's conceit is that he tries to lose the audience so he can see if can win them back. It's a challenge, to himself and the audience. I completely understand how it's not to everyone's taste, but there's a growing audience who loves it


----------



## Supine (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> Yes I know what you mean. The Rod Liddle thing went on for so long, it went past a basic surreal gag. around 3 items of food on him would have made the point. But it ended up such a long list it went past comedy into performance art territory.



Lost on me because I haven't got a scoobie doo who Rod Liddle is.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2016)

Supine said:


> Lost on me because I haven't got a scoobie doo who Rod Liddle is.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I can see the Angel Delight in there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

kabbes said:


> I thought the whole set of six episodes was pitch-perfect.


6? I thought there'd been just 4 so far. Isn't there another one on Thursday?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 6? I thought there'd been just 4 so far. Isn't there another one on Thursday?



Nope, you've had your 6.


----------



## mod (Apr 12, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Seen him live twice in the past year, so nothing new in the whole series for me, still ace mind.
> 
> Off to see Richard Herring tomorrow so that will be interesting.



I'm a massive Stew Lee fan and seen him 3 times. Seen Herring live once too but cant stand him. Just dont get him at all. Stewart Lee is on a completely different level. Herring's Leicester Square Theatre interviews are good though.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2016)

Emperors new clothes.


----------



## mod (Apr 12, 2016)

Series 4 was the weakest of them all imo. Some funny moments for sure but no where good as the previous 3 IMO. Seems to spend more and more time criticising and dividing his audience than delivering his normally incredibly well crafted and clever material.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 12, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I think I can see the Angel Delight in there.



Qumquat, just there, near his shoe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2016)

mod said:


> Series 4 was the weakest of them all imo. Some funny moments for sure but no where good as the previous 3 IMO. Seems to spend more and more time criticising and dividing his audience than delivering his normally incredibly well crafted and clever material.



The attacking the audience bits are part of the material. The pacing of the whole thing wouldn't work without them.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2016)

mod said:


> I'm a massive Stew Lee fan and seen him 3 times. Seen Herring live once too but cant stand him. Just dont get him at all. Stewart Lee is on a completely different level. Herring's Leicester Square Theatre interviews are good though.



Got some of the DVD's and seen them, never seen him live so thought would give it a pop.

He's filming tonight's one apparently for a new DVD or something.


----------



## belboid (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing him this weekend


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2016)

Just listened to a Marc Maron podcast with Stewart Lee. Interestingly he says he doesn't like playing to London audiences of entirely white middle class Guardian readers, as they are too on board with him. He likes it when 20% of the audience don't get him, or don't really know him but don't like it as the show goes on. He prefers that edge.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2016)

mod said:


> Seen Herring live once too but cant stand him. Just dont get him at all. Stewart Lee is on a completely different level. Herring's Leicester Square Theatre interviews are good though.


I've seen Herring two or three times, but i don't like him much either - he's just not very funny. I do like RHLSTP as he has good guests, but i'd never listen to his snooker podcast (where he plays himself at snooker) as it sounds awful.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Just listened to a Marc Maron podcast with Stewart Lee. Interestingly he says he doesn't like playing to London audiences of entirely white middle class Guardian readers, as they are too on board with him. He likes it when 20% of the audience don't get him, or don't really know him but don't like it as the show goes on. He prefers that edge.


One to listen to later


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't realise he is a lot more concerned with reviews and audience reaction than the "persona" lets on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2016)

mod said:


> I'm a massive Stew Lee fan and seen him 3 times. Seen Herring live once too but cant stand him. Just dont get him at all. Stewart Lee is on a completely different level. Herring's Leicester Square Theatre interviews are good though.


I don't think Herring has moved on much from the Fist Of Fun days. Some of his stand up stuff and RHLSTP is decent, but generally seems to act like he's still in his 20s and is a bit predictable.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 12, 2016)

I saw Lee and Herring at Tedstock -- first time they'd been together since the Fist of Fun days -- in 2007.  Stewart Lee makes much more sense when you understand his influences, Ted Chippington being a major one.  This is the Wiki article for Chippington:



> Noted for his diffident on-stage persona, Chippington eschews observational comedy in favour of anti-humour and jokes which are mostly variations on the same theme, delivered in a West Midlands monotone. He also frequently performs his own versions of well-known songs in a similarly listless style. His act has left many audiences bemused or even hostile, with heckling a frequent occurrence during his performances.
> 
> His deadpan style has won him a small but devoted number of followers. One notable fan, Stewart Lee, has often cited Chippington as the reason he started doing stand-up comedy himself, and has described Chippington's act as being "a mixture of surrealism and insolent provocation and uncompromising boredom".[1] Another admirer, Richard Herring, talks of Chippington's "contempt for the very idea of jokes".[2] For his part Chippington - who describes his own act as being influenced by Lenny Bruce and Owd Grandad Piggott [3] - says he is an "anti-comedian" and that he only started doing his act "to annoy people". He has even claimed that his main reason for retiring from the stage in the 1990s was that he was becoming too popular.



Lee himself wrote this about Ted Chippington:



> Ted took the stage to a crowd that weren't expecting him, rooted to the spot in Teddy Boy regalia, scowling and supping a beer. He spent half an hour delivering variations on the same joke, each of which began with the phrase "I was walking down this road the other day," in a flat Midlands monotone, interspersed with listless interpretations of pop hits. A typical joke would run like this "I was walking down the road the other day, this chap came up to me. I said to him, 'Haven't seen you for a while.' He said 'Well, I've just got back from Nam.' I said, 'What, you mean Vietnam?' He said 'No, mate, Chelt'nam.'"
> 
> People were paralysed with laughter, or furious with irritation. Just as Britain was processing the new stand-up styles of Ben Elton and Alexei Sayle, Ted was already dismantling the form itself. With every frill removed, and with the very notion of what a joke was boiled down to the barest of bones, Ted was stand-up in its purest form, belonging neither to the politically-charged world of alternative comedy, nor the reactionary hinterlands of working men's clubs. I was utterly transfixed and my heart was racing as I realised that stand-up could be anything you wanted it to be. You didn't even have to look as if you were enjoying it.


----------



## mod (Apr 12, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The attacking the audience bits are part of the material. The pacing of the whole thing wouldn't work without them.



I'm aware of that but its become too much of the set. It's funny and very much 'his' thing but just too much of it in this season I felt.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 12, 2016)

mod said:


> I'm aware of that but its become too much of the set. It's funny and very much 'his' thing but just too much of it in this season I felt.


Do you have 25 years of finely honed comedic instincts that don't even allow you to think of a food that isn't funny to put on Rod Liddle?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Do you have 25 years of finely honed comedic instincts that don't even allow you to think of a food that isn't funny to put on Rod Liddle?


It's like an illness


----------



## mod (Apr 12, 2016)

His book is brilliant. Dissects and explains his more famous routines. 

How I Escaped My Certain Fate: Amazon.co.uk: Stewart Lee: 9780571254811: Books


----------



## mod (Apr 12, 2016)

In series 1 he does this excellent routine on the IRA but in a much, much more extended and laboured manner.  The only time I've really seen him reuse old material on Comedy Vehicle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

mod said:


> In series 1 he does this excellent routine on the IRA but in a much, much more extended and laboured manner.  The only time I've really seen him reuse old material on Comedy Vehicle.



You're confusing technique with material


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 12, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Emperors new clothes.


It's not for people like you.

I thought the final episode was great. The relentless attacks on the audience were a great climax to a series in which he'd moved further and further away from straight stand-up comedy.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> It's not for people like you.
> 
> I thought the final episode was great. The relentless attacks on the audience were a great climax to a series in which he'd moved further and further away from straight stand-up comedy.



I knew you'd be at the front


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I knew you'd be at the front


You could always accept that different people have different tastes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 12, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Emperors new clothes.



Are you implying that you've seen Stewart Lee naked? In all his fat, depressed glory? You should put it on twitter.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> You could always accept that different people have different tastes.



Take a look at that self regarding prick's comment.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> Are you implying that you've seen Stewart Lee naked? In all his fat, depressed glory? You should put it on twitter.



I actually quite like a lot of his stuff. I just can't stand his arrogance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I actually quite like a lot of his stuff. I just can't stand his arrogance.


I genuinely hope this doesn't come across as condescending, but do you understand that he is playing a character on stage? That the arrogance displayed isn't - at least not wholly - "Stewart Lee's arrogance", any more than it is "Edward Norton's racism" on display in American History X (not the best example I'll grant you but it's late )? Furthermore, that the arrogance, but also the audience's reaction to it, is part of the performance, and he is trying to do more than simply make people laugh?

If you don't like the character or his use of it then fair enough, but you can't really call it "his arrogance".


----------



## xenon (Apr 13, 2016)

It's okay. It's fine to say some of it was very boring and tedious.  Agreed there is nothing else on TV quite like it though.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 13, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I genuinely hope this doesn't come across as condescending, but do you understand that he is playing a character on stage? That the arrogance displayed isn't - at least not wholly - "Stewart Lee's arrogance", any more than it is "Edward Norton's racism" on display in American History X (not the best example I'll grant you but it's late )? Furthermore, that the arrogance, but also the audience's reaction to it, is part of the performance, and he is trying to do more than simply make people laugh?
> 
> If you don't like the character or his use of it then fair enough, but you can't really call it "his arrogance".



Dont be thick. Read what ive written and have a little think.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 13, 2016)

I think the worst thing about SL is his fans.


----------



## xenon (Apr 13, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I think the worst thing about SL is his fans.



 I already said that on page 2.  And yes I still think it. 
( insert   Stewart Lee joke.)


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2016)

Well Herring was on form last night, and said it was his biggest gig yet, was in St Davids Hall Cardiff and will be his next DVD out.

First half was great, slow build up and stuff about being new dad etc, then back to the old darker stuff... second half not so great, interval can sometimes do that, even though it was great it didn't build up again like the first half.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't work out if DrRingDing is cleverly echoing Stewart Lee himself in a fine extension of the Lee persona or the complete opposite of that.

That's the genius of Lee -- he wins both ways.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Take a look at that self regarding prick's comment.


Pardon? Which comment by who?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Pardon? Which comment by who?


presumably the one by you he quoted.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 13, 2016)

kabbes said:


> I can't work out if DrRingDing is cleverly echoing Stewart Lee himself in a fine extension of the Lee persona or the complete opposite of that.
> 
> That's the genius of Lee -- he wins both ways.



I think it must be DrRingDing at the other end of the camera Stew's always talking to.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 13, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I genuinely hope this doesn't come across as condescending, but do you understand that he is playing a character on stage? That the arrogance displayed isn't - at least not wholly - "Stewart Lee's arrogance", any more than it is "Edward Norton's racism" on display in American History X (not the best example I'll grant you but it's late )? Furthermore, that the arrogance, but also the audience's reaction to it, is part of the performance, and he is trying to do more than simply make people laugh?
> 
> If you don't like the character or his use of it then fair enough, but you can't really call it "his arrogance".



But when Jeremy Clarkson does the same...

Which makes his fans no better than Top Gear, only they prefer perceived intellectual snobbery rather than the cool wall and thinly veiled racism.

Whens the next season starting?!


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Well Herring was on form last night, and said it was his biggest gig yet, was in St Davids Hall Cardiff and will be his next DVD out.
> 
> First half was great, slow build up and stuff about being new dad etc, then back to the old darker stuff... second half not so great, interval can sometimes do that, even though it was great it didn't build up again like the first half.



That first half, esp. about the stuff about the baby coming out screaming and how that's just life and all we do is learn to do it in our heads instead of out loud, was probably the funniest I've ever seen him. I think RH would agree that's ironic, considering that structurally it's basically a 'kids, eh?' routine of the kind both Herring and Lee have always scorned


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> presumably the one by you he quoted.


I didn't find this series that funny either but I'm not telling people that they're fools for finding it funny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't find this series that funny either but I'm not telling people that they're fools for finding it funny.


dr ring ding seems to have taken rather against you though


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> dr ring ding seems to have taken rather against you though


Not sure why. Barely interacted with him. 
But I get ticked off when people say 'emperor's news clothes'  just cos other people like something that they don't.  Same with 'pretentious'.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 13, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


> But when Jeremy Clarkson does the same...
> 
> Which makes his fans no better than Top Gear, only they prefer perceived intellectual snobbery rather than the cool wall and thinly veiled racism.



I think I've heard Lee acknowledge, half-joking, that he's basically having his cake and eating it, which obviously is what Clarkson and co. do when they claim 'it's just a joke' as if that invalidates any negative meaning the content might have.

There's still a big difference between (i) getting to pretend you're only joking when you take your audience to task for not working hard enough to get your jokes, even if that does partly reflect what you really think, and (ii) getting to pretend you're only joking when you repeatedly make barely veiled racist comments.

Not just in terms of the 'victim' of the pretend-joking but also the fact that with Lee you're always meant to be laughing, at least partly, at how ridiculous that arrogance is. I don't think Clarkson ever intends the joke to be 'wouldn't it be hilarious if someone was pathetic enough to still call East Asians "slopes"?'


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Pardon? Which comment by who?



_The Prophet _aka Brainaddict


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> dr ring ding seems to have taken rather against you though



I have no beef with OU or really anyone else apart from 3 people.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 13, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I have no beef with OU or really anyone else apart from 3 people.



TBH it's only 2 as Citizen66 only winds me up as he shoots his mouth off without thinking. Something we all do.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 13, 2016)

this is my favourite joke ever, reckon there i a strong stewart lee link


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 13, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> this is my favourite joke ever, reckon there i a strong stewart lee link




It's the triumph on his face at the end, isn't it?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> That first half, esp. about the stuff about the baby coming out screaming and how that's just life and all we do is learn to do it in our heads instead of out loud, was probably the funniest I've ever seen him. I think RH would agree that's ironic, considering that structurally it's basically a 'kids, eh?' routine of the kind both Herring and Lee have always scorned




The whole Sex robot thing is something I have been having arguments about for years with women and mates. 

second half seemed more a sales pitch and had lot less laughs.

And I had already downloaded fist of fun anyway, they paid 50k to buy it back from the BBC!!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I think the worst thing about SL is his fans.



He's a bit like Jesus in that respect.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> The whole Sex robot thing is something I have been having arguments about for years with women and mates.



Basically the same as the dildo thing.

If disembodied penises are fine, then it makes sense that disembodied more-complete-bodies are fine too.  

And they'll apparently be able to beat us and chess and Go!(TM) too.

Which should liven up those soggy British caravan holidays.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 14, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> _The Prophet _aka Brainaddict


It was a mock-Stewart Lee joke. Don't worry, I didn't expect you to appreciate it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 14, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> It was a mock-Stewart Lee joke. Don't worry, I didn't expect you to appreciate it.



Of course you're not prone to bizarrely snobbish outbursts.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Of course you're not prone to bizarrely snobbish outbursts.


Just like SL 

I watched the Rod Liddle one again earlier, it's even better the second time round


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 15, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Of course you're not prone to bizarrely snobbish outbursts.


Not really sure what you're referring to. Though I'm sure if you trawl through 15 years of my posts you could select a few to create a supposed pattern. But if you're going to do that, we'll have to discuss how the Nepali Maoists are doing too


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 15, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> Not really sure what you're referring to. Though I'm sure if you trawl through 15 years of my posts you could select a few to create a supposed pattern. But if you're going to do that, we'll have to discuss how the Nepali Maoists are doing too



Why do you find highly oppressed people standing up for themselves something to mock?

You don't need to answer.

Seriously we will cross paths at some point.


----------



## ringo (Apr 15, 2016)

Just caught up with the last of the series, the best one yet. Everything worked exactly as it should have done, just about perfect. More of this


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2016)

No more...




			
				Stewart Lee's mailing list said:
			
		

> I am explaining this here as people have been asking me about the future at gigs and in kids’ playgrounds and I don’t want to see the news mangled into sensationalist click-bait by Bruce Dessau or Jay Richardson.
> 
> On May 5th BBC Comedy told me they won’t be making a series 5 of SLCV, and I am grateful for a quick answer. Viewing figures remained just under 1m, including i-player, which is good apparently as most are falling, reviews were mainly very good, and personal feedback from viewers was great. But BBC2 has a substantial funding cut to deal with and I’m told the comedy dept is going to concentrate on scripted comedy. All the other stand-up on TV is made by the Entertainment dept which, I am sure you will agree, isn’t me.
> 
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2016)

Roll on his next tour then.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2016)

"All the other stand-up on TV is made by the Entertainment dept which, I am sure you will agree, isn't me."

I do agree.


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2016)

To be honest I couldn't help feel that, like the TV series 'Lost', he knew the ending long ago but dragged it out with contrived plot twists for as long as he could.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 6, 2016)

I'm not bloody surprised they gave him the boot.


----------



## billy_bob (May 6, 2016)

Well, how many comedy series of any description can you name that carried on being funny beyond series two, never mind for four? It's an outstanding record to have mostly kept up such high quality for 24 half-hours and to leave without dragging it out beyond its welcome (for most of us, anyway...)

It's a shame in a way, but I think it may resound positively in terms of the focus he devotes to his tour shows - which I think at their best are way more satisfying than the TV show.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 7, 2016)

Oh well, four great series to treasure are better than none. And let's face it, Stewart Lee is way too good for the BBC and its regular audience. It never really was or ever really will be for them. I always preferred him live anyway.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 7, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> Oh well, four great series to treasure are better than none. And let's face it, Stewart Lee is way too good for the BBC and its regular audience. It never really was or ever really will be for them.


----------



## rutabowa (May 7, 2016)

that last episode was a good way to end.... brutal.


----------

